# Tiger horses



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

i have never heard of such things as a 'tiger-horse'. The first thought that came to mind was a horse that was striped like a tiger lol :roll: Of course, YouTube would not be the most reliable source in the world.


----------



## becrog (Jan 10, 2007)

*re tiger horse*

I had a look on the web site you gave- i would agree with you- its just an appalosa with a different gait. Did you also see the 'ghost horse' on that site, it looks like a dodgy akel-teke (not sure how to spell it) if you ask me, not some extinct breed theyve managed to reserect!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

It is not possible to bring an extinct breed back to life but I am sure they could get a breed like it. 

When you first said that I thought of the Kiger mustang.

Sparky- I would say Youtube is not that reliable.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

This is silly. I didn't even read it all. Thanks for the link, Anduin.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I was very confused and so I quickly decided to do some research of my own, I found this article that explains about the breed. The breed never Vanished but Appalossas just became more popular then the tigre breed. I think that was what I understood.





> GAITED BREEDS
> 
> The Tiger Horse
> 
> ...


Thankyou http://www.thegaitedhorse.com/tiger_horse.htm

thats an incredible breed!


----------



## Anduin (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for your input, and the interesting article.  This is the YouTube thing I had found- I was looking for a video of a horse that was bucking as it played, and got curious when I saw the summary describing the foal as a "Tigerhorse." 

I still think the site and breed in general's kind of odd, but hey, I'm all in for flashy horses, so I guess it's what floats your boat for these people. :wink:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

These horses are very cute!


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep.. i would say it was just an appaloosa with a different gait. cute though <3


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm.......sounds dodgy, a bit like the mustangs with horns (like unicorns) somebody is supposed to have found in utah. :roll:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

look at the article above...there is a REAL registry......


----------

